# DropFest 2004



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

Who all will be showing?
Infamous C.C. of Minneapolis will be showing all club cars.  :biggrin: Who else? 



Last edited by DownLow350 at Jan 19 2004, 11:55 AM


----------



## 94Fleetwood (Sep 18, 2003)

Sounds like you guys will be the only ones there  :biggrin:


----------



## lowered64 (Dec 11, 2002)

Switch Happy Hydraulics is looking at being there no doubt. trying to represent like last year baby!


----------



## 100%STREET (Sep 29, 2003)

I maybe debuting my new hopper at dropfest this year it's not a shure thing yet because im gonna be strapped for time


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BackYardHydraulics_@Jan 25 2004, 12:29 PM
> *I maybe debuting my new hopper at dropfest this year it's not a shure thing yet because im gonna be strapped for time*


 Shure.


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DownLow350+Jan 25 2004, 03:48 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DownLow350 @ Jan 25 2004, 03:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BackYardHydraulics_@Jan 25 2004, 12:29 PM
> *I maybe debuting my new hopper at dropfest this year it's not a shure thing yet because im gonna be strapped for time*


S*h*ure.[/b][/quote]


----------



## hellraiseruso (Jun 11, 2002)

UCE MILWAUKEE will be repn in full this year, hop- single and double traditional and luxory and import baby :biggrin:


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by T BONE+Jan 26 2004, 03:05 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (T BONE @ Jan 26 2004, 03:05 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/b][/quote]
:uh: I was being sarcastic. :uh:  :uh:


----------



## Miltown (Jan 17, 2004)

Tony from miltown UCE just wanted to say Im 
looking forward to the show this year and seeing 
everyone again If everything works out were bringing 
a new 61 and a new lincoln from last year and 
I belive another member will hop his car also


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

ill be there with my 84 caprice, either single or double pump hop competition and just showing during the regular show, trying to talk my lady in the bikini contest but she has bad stage fright......


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

i also wanna know why they changed the cruise from the lake park to the raceway? i liked the lake alot better


----------



## DOPE-BOY FRESH (Oct 11, 2003)

I'm going hopefully, last year was fun except the rainstorm. I missed the cruise though. Lookout for the 68 rag!


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DownLow350+Jan 26 2004, 04:17 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DownLow350 @ Jan 26 2004, 04:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: I was being sarcastic. :uh:  :uh:[/b][/quote]
I wus two


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DownLow350_@Jan 19 2004, 10:55 AM
> *Who all will be showing?
> Infamous C.C. of Minneapolis will be showing all club cars.  :biggrin: Who else?*


 will there be a cook out?


----------



## Loco-64 (Nov 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeSSe96+Jan 27 2004, 10:40 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jeSSe96 @ Jan 27 2004, 10:40 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--DownLow350_@Jan 19 2004, 10:55 AM
> *Who all will be showing?
> Infamous C.C. of Minneapolis will be showing all club cars.   :biggrin:  Who else?*


will there be a cook out?[/b][/quote]
Last year there was a building that had food and beer venders....
This year they moved the show to the race track....I'm sure there
will be some type of food vending....also I think they will allow
camping this year, So you can bring your own grill (if it's allowed)
I'll find out more as soon as I can....


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by T BONE+Jan 27 2004, 10:36 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (T BONE @ Jan 27 2004, 10:36 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wus two[/b][/quote]
know u wherent.


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DownLow350+Jan 27 2004, 12:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DownLow350 @ Jan 27 2004, 12:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


know u wherent.[/b][/quote]
fine than beleev wut u wanit


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by T BONE+Jan 27 2004, 07:31 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (T BONE @ Jan 27 2004, 07:31 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fine than beleev wut u wanit[/b][/quote]
watt afer. Thets gest drup tha hole theng. Kul? peice homeiy.


----------



## 94Fleetwood (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DownLow350+Jan 28 2004, 12:03 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DownLow350 @ Jan 28 2004, 12:03 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


watt afer. Thets gest drup tha hole theng. Kul? peice homeiy.[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

Hopefully, we can make it out there this year....


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Jan 28 2004, 05:37 PM
> *Hopefully, we can make it out there this year.... *


 :0  That would be tight man. We need to get this show going. Last year, only like6 or 7 lo-los showed. :uh:


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwood+Jan 28 2004, 10:37 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (94Fleetwood @ Jan 28 2004, 10:37 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
:uh: Watt tha phuk iz soa fonie? Yuo ghot sumething two sae too mie fass biche? :angry:


----------



## hellraiseruso (Jun 11, 2002)

with the show being at a race track this year, alot of imports will be there for sure, all lowriders in mn, wi, il, ia need to make it 
i think UCE had half the lowriders there, and even more and better this year baby- all midwest built !


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

STREET SWEEPAZ CC, will we be there, HOPEFULLY<> BOB what u say?????????? :uh:


----------



## Miltown (Jan 17, 2004)

How many people are thinking about camping out at the track?
If anyone is how many Kegs should we get?!!!!!!!


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

we will have at least 3 low lows there ..........last year was cool this year needs to be better.......www.dropfest.com


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

bringin the cougar wiff my new black magic setup vegas style


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Jan 27 2004, 03:11 AM
> *ill be there with my 84 caprice, either single or double pump hop competition and just showing during the regular show, trying to talk my lady in the bikini contest but she has bad stage fright......*


 Is it a coupe???


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usojohn+Feb 8 2004, 11:21 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (usojohn @ Feb 8 2004, 11:21 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SolidGoldCaddy_@Jan 27 2004, 03:11 AM
> *ill be there with my 84 caprice, either single or double pump hop competition and just showing during the regular show, trying to talk my lady in the bikini contest but she has bad stage fright......*


Is it a coupe???[/b][/quote]
yep, and its CLEAN, black on burgundy


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

wass zup all what do you want to see changed at DropFest 2004 ? If you want some of the info go to www.dropfest.com without your input we don't know what you guys and ladies want changed we will do our best to accomodate all of you within reason it is you guys that make the show. also let us know what other trophie classes you would like to see also props to downlow 350 for starting this site.If any of you want to talk on a personal note bout the show or want to get involved with the vending or sponsorship opportunities e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

Drive through judging sounds interesting...


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Feb 13 2004, 07:24 AM
> *Drive through judging sounds interesting...*


 SOUNDS LIKE LAZY JUDGING TO ME


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

:0 Not sure what ya mean by lazy judging but when you have 600+ show cars rollin around the grounds with all day cruising so every one can clown with what they got and have a good time how else are you supposed to make sure everybody is judged and there was'nt any cars missed when half the cars are rollin around the show grounds and not to mention you also know how much time the judge spent looking at your car and you can explain any special mods that you have done . So I don't think I would consider that "lazy" would you ?  



Last edited by lowridercaprice at Feb 13 2004, 10:25 PM


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Feb 14 2004, 10:10 AM
> *:0 Not sure what ya mean by lazy judging but when you have 600+ show cars rollin around the grounds with all day cruising so every one can clown with what they got and have a good time how else are you supposed to make sure everybody is judged and there was'nt any cars missed when half the cars are rollin around the show grounds and not to mention you also know how much time the judge spent looking at your car and you can explain any special mods that you have done . So I don't think I would consider that "lazy" would you ? *


 i dont know what i would call it .......i just never heard of roll up judging im from california and out there they have big shows but nobody drives up to get judged......well i guess it would be cool but if someone wants to do a full display with there car its like they got to put it back together to drive it up and get judged......im not clownin or noyhin just never heard of it......is this james sweat.....


----------



## hellraiseruso (Jun 11, 2002)

yeah man they do that drive thru judging at alot of shows, especially in the midwest, its kool though, noone can bitch they didnt get judged 
so how many lo los are gonna be there?
UCE will have at least 10 :0


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hellraiseruso_@Feb 14 2004, 09:04 PM
> *yeah man they do that drive thru judging at alot of shows, especially in the midwest, its kool though, noone can bitch they didnt get judged
> so how many lo los are gonna be there?
> UCE will have at least 10 :0*


 last year we hung out with a couple of dudes from uce.......drive up judging sounds alright its just what about if you want a full display and uce im sure you guys know about full displays with turntables and shit like that


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali+Feb 14 2004, 05:13 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cali @ Feb 14 2004, 05:13 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowridercaprice_@Feb 14 2004, 10:10 AM
> *:0 Not sure what ya mean by lazy judging but when you have 600+ show cars rollin around the grounds with all day cruising so every one can clown with what they got and have a good time how else are you supposed to make sure everybody is judged and there was'nt any cars missed when half the cars are rollin around the show grounds and not to mention you also know how much time the judge spent looking at your car and you can explain any special mods that you have done . So I don't think I would consider that "lazy" would you ?    *


i dont know what i would call it .......i just never heard of roll up judging im from california and out there they have big shows but nobody drives up to get judged......well i guess it would be cool but if someone wants to do a full display with there car its like they got to put it back together to drive it up and get judged......im not clownin or noyhin just never heard of it......is this james sweat.....[/b][/quote]
Yeah its sweatt , As far as full displays and non-movable show cars all those guys (or females) have to do is go to the judging area and find the judge that is judging your catagory and they will go to your car later in the day or after show close on saturday night .That is one other thing any one can leave there car in the show or the displays set-upover night there will be security also if anyone wants to set-up on Friday e-mail me [email protected] the party and camping also starts friday :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali+Feb 14 2004, 05:13 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cali @ Feb 14 2004, 05:13 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowridercaprice_@Feb 14 2004, 10:10 AM
> *:0 Not sure what ya mean by lazy judging but when you have 600+ show cars rollin around the grounds with all day cruising so every one can clown with what they got and have a good time how else are you supposed to make sure everybody is judged and there was'nt any cars missed when half the cars are rollin around the show grounds and not to mention you also know how much time the judge spent looking at your car and you can explain any special mods that you have done . So I don't think I would consider that "lazy" would you ?    *


i dont know what i would call it .......i just never heard of roll up judging im from california and out there they have big shows but nobody drives up to get judged......well i guess it would be cool but if someone wants to do a full display with there car its like they got to put it back together to drive it up and get judged......im not clownin or noyhin just never heard of it......is this james sweat.....[/b][/quote]
Hope I answered all your ?'s. but i've got one, who is this ?


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Feb 9 2004, 10:07 PM
> *wass zup all what do you want to see changed at DropFest 2004 ? If you want some of the info go to www.dropfest.com without your input we don't know what you guys and ladies want changed we will do our best to accomodate all of you within reason it is you guys that make the show. also let us know what other trophie classes you would like to see also props to downlow 350 for starting this site.If any of you want to talk on a personal note bout the show or want to get involved with the vending or sponsorship opportunities e-mail me at [email protected]*


  :biggrin: :biggrin: No problem man. I am REALLY hoping for a nice, BIG cruise.  Im talking EVERYBODY rollin' all like there aint no tomarrow.   Never really been on a cruise with a large number of people.  :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice+Feb 16 2004, 09:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowridercaprice @ Feb 16 2004, 09:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope I answered all your ?'s. but i've got one, who is this ? [/b][/quote]
this is john from wausau.............


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali+Feb 17 2004, 04:37 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cali @ Feb 17 2004, 04:37 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is john from wausau.............[/b][/quote]
whats-up John been a long time, since the wausau show when I lost to your grandprix :0 anyway we'll party this year!!


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice+Feb 17 2004, 10:38 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowridercaprice @ Feb 17 2004, 10:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats-up John been a long time, since the wausau show when I lost to your grandprix :0 anyway we'll party this year!! [/b][/quote]
yeah shit you didnt lose to me.....but you know we are gonna kick it dropfest style this year...got two pumps in the prix but cant hop the t-top......i was just concered about the judging i didnt mean to clown or nothin...but shit im interested in seeing how it works.....you know i wont miss your show......


----------



## Miltown (Jan 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali+Feb 17 2004, 05:33 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cali @ Feb 17 2004, 05:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah shit you didnt lose to me.....but you know we are gonna kick it dropfest style this year...got two pumps in the prix but cant hop the t-top......i was just concered about the judging i didnt mean to clown or nothin...but shit im interested in seeing how it works.....you know i wont miss your show......[/b][/quote]
Whuts up. hay when was there a show in Wausau?
And is there going to be one this year? if there
is holler back this is Tony from Miltown UCE, we 
will try to make it out there,seee you at Dale, PEACE!!!


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Miltown+Feb 17 2004, 08:28 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Miltown @ Feb 17 2004, 08:28 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whuts up. hay when was there a show in Wausau?
And is there going to be one this year? if there
is holler back this is Tony from Miltown UCE, we 
will try to make it out there,seee you at Dale, PEACE!!![/b][/quote]
dropfest is moving to kaukauna wi this year it is bout 10 miles east of appleton check out the site www.dropfest.com u can get directions it is at wiconsin international raceway on county rd kk just off of hwy 55 in kaukauna


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

whats up tony....i dont know if there will be one in wausau this year but if so ill let you guys know....we kicked it with a couple of your guys last year at dropfest...it was juan in the 62 impala....and some other dude in the burgandy lincoln.......and a couple more homeys but there rides wernt there....ithink one owns the acura ...that was featured in lowrider this year.....but yeah will kick it kaukanna.......


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

hopefully Ill make it there this year :uh:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

National entertainment this year let ya kn ow who when contract is signed hopefully by end of day. HINT: they with a boy from the "EASTSIDE"  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Feb 19 2004, 07:33 AM
> *National entertainment this year let ya kn ow who when contract is signed hopefully by end of day. HINT: they with a boy from the "EASTSIDE"  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:*


 cool man, hey Pm me with some sort of directions and stuff, or an address so i can use the mapquest.com and pm me with who you guys signed for performing


----------



## Miltown (Jan 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Feb 18 2004, 06:25 AM
> *whats up tony....i dont know if there will be one in wausau this year but if so ill let you guys know....we kicked it with a couple of your guys last year at dropfest...it was juan in the 62 impala....and some other dude in the burgandy lincoln.......and a couple more homeys but there rides wernt there....ithink one owns the acura ...that was featured in lowrider this year.....but yeah will kick it kaukanna.......*


 Whut up bro I had the brought the Lincoln there, it was by buddies 
that we built in my garage to hop for that show. He was in 
New York for his brothers wedding so he let me take it up there 
to hop. Juan has since sold his 61 to a club in Chi town and bought a 
61 drop top.... it is clean... that was my partner Jason with the Acura we'll
all be there. Hollar at us up there I'll give you my #,
you keep us posted of shows up there and we'll do the same for
down here. PEACE


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

** i might be able to get the 64 there .... Shit hasent been going my way really .... I have to spend most my $$ on a good dependable vehicle that could tow my car to places...... I dont know where i will be on the four but , I will try to make it there ... If not with my car -- then with everyone else ....... 



Last edited by STREET SWEEPAZ at Feb 19 2004, 11:08 PM


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Feb 19 2004, 11:08 PM
> *** i might be able to get the 64 there .... Shit hasent been going my way really .... I have to spend most my $$ on a good dependable vehicle that could tow my car to places...... I dont know where i will be on the four but , I will try to make it there ... If not with my car -- then with everyone else .......*


 well you could come with me........... if anything :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Miltown+Feb 20 2004, 10:43 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Miltown @ Feb 20 2004, 10:43 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--cali_@Feb 18 2004, 06:25 AM
> *whats up tony....i dont know if there will be one in wausau this year but if so ill let you guys know....we kicked it with a couple of your guys last year at dropfest...it was juan in the 62 impala....and some other dude in the burgandy lincoln.......and a couple more homeys but there rides wernt there....ithink one owns the acura ...that was featured in lowrider this year.....but yeah will kick it kaukanna.......*


Whut up bro I had the brought the Lincoln there, it was by buddies 
that we built in my garage to hop for that show. He was in 
New York for his brothers wedding so he let me take it up there 
to hop. Juan has since sold his 61 to a club in Chi town and bought a 
61 drop top.... it is clean... that was my partner Jason with the Acura we'll
all be there. Hollar at us up there I'll give you my #,
you keep us posted of shows up there and we'll do the same for
down here. PEACE[/b][/quote]
yeah pm me with your number and ill keep you posted with the events going on ......yeah i remember you tellin me that now...about homey going to the wedding and you brought that to hop it.....for him.....


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Feb 20 2004, 12:08 PM
> *** i might be able to get the 64 there .... Shit hasent been going my way really .... I have to spend most my $$ on a good dependable vehicle that could tow my car to places...... I dont know where i will be on the four but , I will try to make it there ... If not with my car -- then with everyone else .......*


 hey bob you guys got to make down here so we can kick it again... with or with out the six 4 yo guys should come man dropfest is a tight show.....


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali+Feb 20 2004, 04:11 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cali @ Feb 20 2004, 04:11 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--STREET SWEEPAZ_@Feb 20 2004, 12:08 PM
> *** i might be able to get the 64 there .... Shit hasent been going my way really .... I have to spend most my $$ on a good dependable vehicle that could tow my car to places...... I dont know where i will be on the four but , I will try to make it there ... If not with my car -- then with everyone else .......*


hey bob you guys got to make down here so we can kick it again... with or with out the six 4 yo guys should come man dropfest is a tight show.....[/b][/quote]
** We will be down there -- I just dont know about the car tho .... Im trying tho -- Im hoping to at least show up with an Excursion or something......... We will see.....


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

UPDATE, i will not be there with the caprice....next year i guess...


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Feb 21 2004, 07:56 AM
> *UPDATE, i will not be there with the caprice....next year i guess...*


 man whats up with the caprice.... two pump hop or four pump hop....j/k


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ+Feb 21 2004, 06:06 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (STREET SWEEPAZ @ Feb 21 2004, 06:06 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


** We will be down there -- I just dont know about the car tho .... Im trying tho -- Im hoping to at least show up with an Excursion or something......... We will see.....[/b][/quote]
hows the six four comming...post up some pics homey for us to view...yeah if the four cant come at least show up to kick it with us......


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali+Feb 20 2004, 09:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cali @ Feb 20 2004, 09:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SolidGoldCaddy_@Feb 21 2004, 07:56 AM
> *UPDATE, i will not be there with the caprice....next year i guess...*


man whats up with the caprice.... two pump hop or four pump hop....j/k[/b][/quote]
sorry homie, i got responsibilities and commitments to shit, im an adult....i cant just drop all my change into my ride and have no where to park it... :angry:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal+Feb 19 2004, 09:50 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigNasty85Regal @ Feb 19 2004, 09:50 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowridercaprice_@Feb 19 2004, 07:33 AM
> *National entertainment this year let ya kn ow who when contract is signed hopefully by end of day. HINT: they with a boy from the "EASTSIDE"   :biggrin:    :biggrin:    :biggrin:    :biggrin:*


cool man, hey Pm me with some sort of directions and stuff, or an address so i can use the mapquest.com and pm me with who you guys signed for performing[/b][/quote]
 Wisconsin International Raceways address is W1460 county road KK Kaukauna,Wisconsin 54130 and as far as the entertainment I'm leaving right now to go sign the contract. :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: contracts are signed it's the YING YANG TWINS they will play Saturday night June 5th at about 5:30    



Last edited by lowridercaprice at Feb 21 2004, 08:30 PM


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali+Feb 20 2004, 07:10 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cali @ Feb 20 2004, 07:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hows the six four comming...post up some pics homey for us to view...yeah if the four cant come at least show up to kick it with us......[/b][/quote]
*** i have just been fiberglassing in the trunk & making a backboard & have some ideas for it -- Im gonna make my car look nice first before I get into hopping it .... I want to enjoy it I guess a year before i get into the BIG Hydro stuff........ Im just been working on the trunk a little ata time .... its getting smooth tho -- I broke my airboard sander so i have been doing it by hand --- THAT SUCKS!!!!

* We will show up down there for sure .....


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Feb 22 2004, 08:30 AM
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup: contracts are signed it's the YING YANG TWINS they will play Saturday night June 5th at about 5:30   *


 hey is lil jon going to be with!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali+Feb 22 2004, 09:25 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cali @ Feb 22 2004, 09:25 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowridercaprice_@Feb 22 2004, 08:30 AM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: contracts are signed it's the YING YANG TWINS they  will play Saturday night June 5th at about 5:30       *


hey is lil jon going to be with!!!!!!!!![/b][/quote]
no just The Ying Yang Twins and possibly one other smaller name national let ya know on that one


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

:uh: --- No luck finding the SUV of my dreams .... Although , I did find a 2000 Escalade for $10 G's that has a hit front end .... So , maybe I will swoop up on that ...


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

Eternal Rollerz Car Club will be there!


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Feb 22 2004, 05:21 PM
> *:uh: --- No luck finding the SUV of my dreams .... Although , I did find a 2000 Escalade for $10 G's that has a hit front end .... So , maybe I will swoop up on that ...*


 take you 10 stacks into Mach1 ant try to but the blazer that they have. Its bagged, full chrome 350, 8 15s with neons. Im sure that youve seen it a World of Wheels..


----------



## DOPE-BOY FRESH (Oct 11, 2003)

Where are the cars going to be shown at, at the track. I've been there twice. Is there going to be a cruise at all. I missed it last year, so instead I cruised up and down College Ave.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice+Feb 22 2004, 02:44 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowridercaprice @ Feb 22 2004, 02:44 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no just The Ying Yang Twins and possibly one other smaller name national let ya know on that one [/b][/quote]
dammit, WTF, well ill be there anyways


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-BOY FRESH_@Feb 22 2004, 07:13 PM
> *Where are the cars going to be shown at, at the track. I've been there twice. Is there going to be a cruise at all. I missed it last year, so instead I cruised up and down College Ave.*


 go to www.dropfest.com or go to the first post on drop custom carshow and concert, there is gonna be all day cruising mississippi thats a ways ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

Where is the location of Drop Fest? :uh:


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by northcoastrida_@Feb 23 2004, 04:21 PM
> *Where is the location of Drop Fest? :uh:
> 
> kakauna, wi, east of appleton at the raceway*


 kakauna, wi, east of appleton at the raceway


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy+Feb 23 2004, 03:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SolidGoldCaddy @ Feb 23 2004, 03:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--northcoastrida_@Feb 23 2004, 04:21 PM
> *Where is the location of Drop Fest? :uh:
> 
> kakauna, wi, east of appleton at the raceway*


kakauna, wi, east of appleton at the raceway[/b][/quote]
How far is that from the MN boarder (the river)?


----------



## 94Fleetwood (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by northcoastrida+Feb 23 2004, 03:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (northcoastrida @ Feb 23 2004, 03:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How far is that from the MN boarder (the river)?[/b][/quote]
like 4 or 5 hours, depending on how fast you drive.

We're going, could always follow us


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwood+Feb 23 2004, 03:55 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (94Fleetwood @ Feb 23 2004, 03:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like 4 or 5 hours, depending on how fast you drive.

We're going, could always follow us[/b][/quote]
You have to pay cash on the spot if you get a speeding ticket in WI, or you go to jail... I wont be speeding...

Yea, we can all roll together..


----------



## 94Fleetwood (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by northcoastrida+Feb 23 2004, 04:01 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (northcoastrida @ Feb 23 2004, 04:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to pay cash on the spot if you get a speeding ticket in WI, or you go to jail... I wont be speeding...

Yea, we can all roll together..[/b][/quote]
how many cars you got going?

We should be bringing 5-10 depending.


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

Probably my cutty & the green monte. Im tring to talk my cousin into bringing his 70s cougar. But I doubt people are going to want to drive 5 hours each way.


I have a question: Is Tamer (the owner of WoW) still in Supreme Clientel?


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by northcoastrida+Feb 23 2004, 05:01 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (northcoastrida @ Feb 23 2004, 05:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to pay cash on the spot if you get a speeding ticket in WI, or you go to jail... I wont be speeding...

Yea, we can all roll together..[/b][/quote]
LOL who the fuck told you that???? never heard of that and i have had homies that have had tickets before...anything over 25 mph over the posted limit and they can take you LICENSE on the spot, they dont make you pay on the spot, never ever, i think thats illegal


----------



## 94Fleetwood (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by northcoastrida_@Feb 23 2004, 04:07 PM
> *Probably my cutty & the green monte. Im tring to talk my cousin into bringing his 70s cougar. But I doubt people are going to want to drive 5 hours each way.
> 
> 
> I have a question: Is Tamer (the owner of WoW) still in Supreme Clientel?*


 no...

don't even know who that is?


----------



## 94Fleetwood (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy+Feb 23 2004, 04:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SolidGoldCaddy @ Feb 23 2004, 04:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL who the fuck told you that???? never heard of that and i have had homies that have had tickets before...anything over 25 mph over the posted limit and they can take you LICENSE on the spot, they dont make you pay on the spot, never ever, i think thats illegal[/b][/quote]
I figured that, but I don't live there so I never said anything?


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwood+Feb 23 2004, 04:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (94Fleetwood @ Feb 23 2004, 04:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--northcoastrida_@Feb 23 2004, 04:07 PM
> *Probably my cutty & the green monte. Im tring to talk my cousin into bringing his 70s cougar. But I doubt people are going to want to drive 5 hours each way.
> 
> 
> I have a question: Is Tamer (the owner of WoW) still in Supreme Clientel?*


no...

don't even know who that is?[/b][/quote]
The guy who owns World of Wireless. He had a convertiable Cadillac, I think it was FWD but it has juice.. Didnt you guys do the commercial for WoW in 2000?


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwood+Feb 23 2004, 04:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (94Fleetwood @ Feb 23 2004, 04:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I figured that, but I don't live there so I never said anything?[/b][/quote]
My aunt had to drive to WI to bail my cousin out because he was cought speeding, on a broke day (lol). I dont know, there could have been more to the story. Its just what I was told.


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

yeah definately more there, otherwise everyone would be in fuckin jail.....no one carries 400 plus bucks for heavy tickets...think about it....


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

Does LRM come to Drop Fest?


----------



## 94Fleetwood (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by northcoastrida+Feb 23 2004, 04:12 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (northcoastrida @ Feb 23 2004, 04:12 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The guy who owns World of Wireless. He had a convertiable Cadillac, I think it was FWD but it has juice.. Didnt you guys do the commercial for WoW in 2000?[/b][/quote]
I think I know what car your talking about, but I have only been with SC for a little bit.


----------



## 94Fleetwood (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by northcoastrida_@Feb 23 2004, 04:24 PM
> *Does LRM come to Drop Fest?*


 no, this is a good show


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by northcoastrida+Feb 23 2004, 11:12 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (northcoastrida @ Feb 23 2004, 11:12 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The guy who owns World of Wireless. He had a convertiable Cadillac, I think it was FWD but it has juice.. Didnt you guys do the commercial for WoW in 2000?[/b][/quote]
no hes not in it anymore, he hasnt been for a long time, but i talked to him on university once last year


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

Tamer is coo, but he's greedy as hell. My hommie worked at World of Wireless & live in a mansion with him. He told me how he over charges people. That guy is soo rich, ha had that baby blue 500SEL since he was 19.


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Ying Yang Twins at DropFest :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Feb 24 2004, 09:45 PM
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Ying Yang Twins at DropFest :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


 :cheesy: that means I gotta bring the MRS


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

who's all camping? 



Last edited by lowridercaprice at Feb 28 2004, 12:02 AM


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy+Feb 23 2004, 03:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SolidGoldCaddy @ Feb 23 2004, 03:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL who the fuck told you that???? never heard of that and i have had homies that have had tickets before...anything over 25 mph over the posted limit and they can take you LICENSE on the spot, they dont make you pay on the spot, never ever, i think thats illegal[/b][/quote]
It happened to me & my buddy nick while coming back from Illinois .... We were pulled over doing 90 in a 65 & we were to pay on the spot otherwise we would go to jail ... It was down by lacrosse ... We took that route to Chicago ........ We had to call icks mother who was in a business meeting at the bank & we had to get here credit card out -- I took pics of the Patrol shoving nick into the back of the squad ... LOL!!! Thats was funny...


----------



## Cadillac79DV (Dec 13, 2001)

I got pulled over on my way back from virginia and going like 120 when I passed by chicago, and was about 25 miles into wisconsin going to st paul mn, and got stopped, but I was lucky, cop told me i get a warning, it was crazy, i was like holy shit, they gave me written warning for that. I was on 94


----------



## Loco-64 (Nov 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by northcoastrida+Feb 23 2004, 04:12 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (northcoastrida @ Feb 23 2004, 04:12 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The guy who owns World of Wireless. He had a convertiable Cadillac, I think it was FWD but it has juice.. Didnt you guys do the commercial for WoW in 2000?[/b][/quote]
Tammer wasn't really in SC...he just hung out with us on Uni every
now and then....He never rolled to show with SC or anything...

He had my 64 drop top in his commercial back in 2000 or 2001..
Jason W and Paco were driving it (I had to work)......I was
supposed to get an original cut from the shooting of the
commercial....Haven't seen it yet...Them [email protected]#$ing Dicks :twak: 



Last edited by Loco-64 at Feb 28 2004, 09:37 AM


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal+Feb 26 2004, 08:49 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigNasty85Regal @ Feb 26 2004, 08:49 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowridercaprice_@Feb 24 2004, 09:45 PM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Ying Yang Twins at DropFest  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:*


:cheesy: that means I gotta bring the MRS[/b][/quote]
camoping or staying at a hotel, we'll see :biggrin:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal+Feb 29 2004, 12:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigNasty85Regal @ Feb 29 2004, 12:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


camoping or staying at a hotel, we'll see :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
** MAYBE I WILL HAVE MY BUS BY THEN !!!!!!!!!!!!! I will camp out in that !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

I might if i got enough cash to finsih this shit

But I'm pushing it as all i can interior is on it's way to get done so that's one thing outof my way and also TRUNK VERY SOON.... BUT MAYBE NO trim :uh: lol I just need some help on putting it back


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

yo bob how far is that show from your house? 



and anybody where is this exactly at? if i go I can saty with soem relatives over there or somebody :biggrin: my aunt is in wisconsin


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Mar 1 2004, 10:01 AM
> *yo bob how far is that show from your house?
> 
> 
> ...


 tto far from BOB house, but if anything, if RYAN and we go, you could room or camp with us

Ill have my truck there, and shit, just bought a street charger and 18s for the rear, along with switchbox and pump for front :cheesy:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal+Mar 1 2004, 12:22 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigNasty85Regal @ Mar 1 2004, 12:22 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--mr.pimpdaddy_@Mar 1 2004, 10:01 AM
> *yo bob how far is that show from your house?
> 
> 
> ...


tto far from BOB house, but if anything, if RYAN and we go, you could room or camp with us

Ill have my truck there, and shit, just bought a street charger and 18s for the rear, along with switchbox and pump for front :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
that's sounds kool where would the cars be at?lol


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy+Mar 1 2004, 04:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mr.pimpdaddy @ Mar 1 2004, 04:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's sounds kool where would the cars be at?lol[/b][/quote]
Pimpdaddy, Is any one else from your club going?


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy+Mar 1 2004, 03:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mr.pimpdaddy @ Mar 1 2004, 03:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's sounds kool where would the cars be at?lol[/b][/quote]
my truck, next to the hotel or the campground,LOL


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Imma sleep in my ride along with 4 of my pits & a duece by the name of ---Ms. Jennings!!!!!!!!!!


:0 




--- Aint nobody gonna try & jack your shit --- most times peole respect your shit when you have a nicer car because they know that the owners will often protect their rides with their Life ......... & with a 10 mil striggity .....


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Mar 1 2004, 11:15 PM
> *Imma sleep in my ride along with 4 of my pits & a duece by the name of ---Ms. Jennings!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 Ill bring my chihuahua and my 9 mm rifle


----------



## 94Fleetwood (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal+Mar 2 2004, 12:16 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigNasty85Regal @ Mar 2 2004, 12:16 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--STREET SWEEPAZ_@Mar 1 2004, 11:15 PM
> *Imma sleep in my ride along with 4 of my pits & a duece by the name of ---Ms. Jennings!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Ill bring my chihuahua and my 9 mm rifle [/b][/quote]
I'll just park next to you guys


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DownLow350+Mar 1 2004, 03:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DownLow350 @ Mar 1 2004, 03:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pimpdaddy, Is any one else from your club going?[/b][/quote]
maybe Haven't talk or had a meeting yet BUT I'll BRING IT up to them and see what they say but prob


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwood+Mar 2 2004, 07:57 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (94Fleetwood @ Mar 2 2004, 07:57 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll just park next to you guys [/b][/quote]
:cheesy:


----------



## waylowaccord (Sep 12, 2003)

Ill be next ta ya!!!! But anyone touchs my shit im beating the shit outta them with my steal toe boots!!!!


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

:uh: Yeah. You guys should really leave a good rep for the shows in the future, with all your pansy-ass wepons. Im sure the cops really wont mind having more shows year after year, After they pull you over, search you ride, and find weapons. :uh: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: That should give ALL of us a great name! :cheesy: :uh: 

I dont get why people are so worried about shit getting jacked at all these big shows. Wheather its World of wheels, (which is in doors) or Dropfest. The people at these shows are builders just like you. Its called watching your back, andeveryone elses as well.







Besides, Who gives a shit. Yall talk like you aint got insurance. :uh: 



























:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: You do have insurance, right? :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DownLow350_@Mar 2 2004, 09:52 PM
> *:uh: Yeah. You guys should really leave a good rep for the shows in the future, with all your pansy-ass wepons. Im sure the cops really wont mind having more shows year after year, After they pull you over, search you ride, and find weapons. :uh:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:    That should give ALL of us a great name! :cheesy:  :uh:
> 
> I dont get why people are so worried about shit getting jacked at all these big shows. Wheather its World of wheels, (which is in doors) or Dropfest. The people at these shows are builders just like you. Its called watching your back, andeveryone elses as well.
> ...


you have to have insurance, in MINNESOTA, RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

:uh: 



Last edited by BigNasty85Regal at Mar 2 2004, 10:23 PM


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal+Mar 2 2004, 11:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigNasty85Regal @ Mar 2 2004, 11:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--DownLow350_@Mar 2 2004, 09:52 PM
> *:uh: Yeah. You guys should really leave a good rep for the shows in the future, with all your pansy-ass wepons. Im sure the cops really wont mind having more shows year after year, After they pull you over, search you ride, and find weapons. :uh:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:    That should give ALL of us a great name! :cheesy:  :uh:
> 
> I dont get why people are so worried about shit getting jacked at all these big shows. Wheather its World of wheels, (which is in doors) or Dropfest. The people at these shows are builders just like you. Its called watching your back, andeveryone elses as well.
> ...


you have to have insurance, in MINNESOTA, RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

wait, wait I remember in a different thread you complaining about your car, but thats on you being a hypocrit [/b][/quote]
Oh, Oh, wait, *Know what your talking about, before you try to act like it* Find it, and paste it. I would like to see it. then I will admit to it. If not, feel to to admit you dont know what the fuck your talking about, and appolagize.  :uh:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DownLow350+Mar 2 2004, 10:06 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DownLow350 @ Mar 2 2004, 10:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, Oh, wait, *Know what your talking about, before you try to act like it* Find it, and paste it. I would like to see it. then I will admit to it. If not, feel to to admit you dont know what the fuck your talking about, and appolagize.  :uh:[/b][/quote]
hmmm, wasnt it in the world of wheels topic, or something before, about how they dont watch the kids playing on your shit, shit I too wouldnt want a car nice as your to be fucked up after all the hard work, from what ive seen put into it, like you have


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

No, I said DONT WORRY ABOUT YOUR CAR! I said THE MOST that has EVER happend was someone took a little 25cent Homie. They can keep that shit.  I aint going to pop a 5 year old in the ass for grabbing something.  :uh: 



Last edited by DownLow350 at Mar 2 2004, 11:16 PM


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DownLow350_@Mar 2 2004, 10:15 PM
> *No, I said DONT WORRY ABOUT YOUR CAR! I said THE MOST that has EVER happend was someone took a little 25cent Homie. They can keep that shit.  I aint going to pop a 5 year old in the ass for grabbing something.  :uh:*


 me neither, but what if you shit was stolen from, or keyed or whatnot, no big deal homie, my bad


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal+Mar 2 2004, 11:22 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigNasty85Regal @ Mar 2 2004, 11:22 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--DownLow350_@Mar 2 2004, 10:15 PM
> *No, I said DONT WORRY ABOUT YOUR CAR! I said THE MOST that has EVER happend was someone took a little 25cent Homie. They can keep that shit.   I aint going to pop a 5 year old in the ass for grabbing something.   :uh:*


me neither, but what if you shit was stolen from, or keyed or whatnot, no big deal homie, my bad [/b][/quote]
Man, I wish someone would key my shit! Thats what insurance is for! Last time I got keyed, I got new paint, new rims, new deck, AND walked away with cash in hand. One of the best days of my life!  :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DownLow350+Mar 2 2004, 10:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DownLow350 @ Mar 2 2004, 10:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I wish someone would key my shit! Thats what insurance is for! Last time I got keyed, I got new paint, new rims, new deck, AND walked away with cash in hand. One of the best days of my life!  :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:0 looks like imma FULL INSURE MY SHIT< WHEN ITS READY


----------



## Loco-64 (Nov 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DownLow350_@Mar 2 2004, 10:52 PM
> *:uh: Yeah. You guys should really leave a good rep for the shows in the future, with all your pansy-ass wepons. Im sure the cops really wont mind having more shows year after year, After they pull you over, search you ride, and find weapons. :uh: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: That should give ALL of us a great name! :cheesy: :uh:
> 
> I dont get why people are so worried about shit getting jacked at all these big shows. Wheather its World of wheels, (which is in doors) or Dropfest. The people at these shows are builders just like you. Its called watching your back, andeveryone elses as well.
> ...


 I agree....Bringing guns and shit is a stupid Idea...People
want to have a good time and not worry about some
drunken asshole shooten a gun off....

If you keep the weapons under raps, then cool.....Just don't
give MN a bad rep....


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

nah if we do bring anything, tis for assholes who wanna steal other people pride andjoy or wreck it, ya know, whatever end of my ords, I JUST WANNA HAVE A GOOD TIME THERE :cheesy:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DownLow350+Mar 2 2004, 10:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DownLow350 @ Mar 2 2004, 10:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I wish someone would key my shit! Thats what insurance is for! Last time I got keyed, I got new paint, new rims, new deck, AND walked away with cash in hand. One of the best days of my life!  :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
kool what kind of insurace you got? So insurance will pay shit if is still customize car? like the rims? will they pay what they are worth and stuff? thanks


----------



## 94Fleetwood (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok - back on topic,

wait I have nothing to say :angry: 

Except for I'll be there...(I already said that)


----------



## Loco-64 (Nov 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Mar 3 2004, 01:23 AM
> *nah if we do bring anything, tis for assholes who wanna steal other people pride andjoy or wreck it, ya know, whatever end of my ords, I JUST WANNA HAVE A GOOD TIME THERE :cheesy:*


I was there last year and didn't have any problems.....And look
at my car.....
I could see if you were going to Chicago or something....
Shit if you guys are really that paranoid then why are you in
this sport.....I'de be more worried about people finding out
where you live...You here about more people getten there shit
broke into in a garage more than getting car jacked or
something... 



Last edited by Loco-64 at Mar 3 2004, 09:06 AM


----------



## Loco-64 (Nov 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy+Mar 3 2004, 08:18 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mr.pimpdaddy @ Mar 3 2004, 08:18 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kool what kind of insurace you got? So insurance will pay shit if is still customize car? like the rims? will they pay what they are worth and stuff? thanks[/b][/quote]
Yes insurance will cover stuff like that.....but you got to get an
apraisal and provide your insurance with pics....


----------



## 94Fleetwood (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco-64+Mar 3 2004, 09:05 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Loco-64 @ Mar 3 2004, 09:05 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes insurance will cover stuff like that.....but you got to get an
apraisal and provide your insurance with pics....[/b][/quote]
yes, to a point...depends on how much it's worth... 

I got paid on the car the me and DL 350 did...

All I had were a couple of pictures and a receipt for my set-up. I had about 3,000 into the car, and got $2,450 for it.

But to get paid $20,000 or something, I'm sure you would need more, but also wouldn't you pay more monthly for it (not saying it's not worth it)

If someone breaks in my garage, my homeowners would also cover it


----------



## Loco-64 (Nov 7, 2003)

My insurance for the car isn't really that high because I got
Collectors Plates on it.....


----------



## 94Fleetwood (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco-64_@Mar 3 2004, 09:14 AM
> *My insurance for the car isn't really that high because I got
> Collectors Plates on it.....*


 I've always heard the rumors of your only suppose to drive with collector plates on the weekends, etc.

What's the real deal?


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

it was the chihuahua that got you guys scurred huh :biggrin:


----------



## Loco-64 (Nov 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwood+Mar 3 2004, 11:06 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (94Fleetwood @ Mar 3 2004, 11:06 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Loco-64_@Mar 3 2004, 09:14 AM
> *My insurance for the car isn't really that high because I got
> Collectors Plates on it.....*


I've always heard the rumors of your only suppose to drive with collector plates on the weekends, etc.

What's the real deal?[/b][/quote]
yeah that's somewhat true...Also to car shows ect....But
the police seem not to really inforce that....Unless you drive
by some cop thats an asshole everyday, he might pull you over
then.....


----------



## Loco-64 (Nov 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Mar 3 2004, 11:20 AM
> *it was the chihuahua that got you guys scurred huh :biggrin:*


 What the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## 94Fleetwood (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco-64+Mar 3 2004, 01:04 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Loco-64 @ Mar 3 2004, 01:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah that's somewhat true...Also to car shows ect....But
the police seem not to really inforce that....Unless you drive
by some cop thats an asshole everyday, he might pull you over
then.....[/b][/quote]
:thumbsdown:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco-64+Mar 3 2004, 12:06 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Loco-64 @ Mar 3 2004, 12:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BigNasty85Regal_@Mar 3 2004, 11:20 AM
> *it was the chihuahua that got you guys scurred huh :biggrin:*


What the fuck are you talking about?[/b][/quote]
nevermind man


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco-64+Mar 3 2004, 12:04 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Loco-64 @ Mar 3 2004, 12:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah that's somewhat true...Also to car shows ect....But
the police seem not to really inforce that....Unless you drive
by some cop thats an asshole everyday, he might pull you over
then.....[/b][/quote]
kool but if they see that car in the city everyday rolling they gonna stop ur ass lol not saying they would but if I was they would for me cuz I would drive it everyday 


how much you pay for insurance for the 64? or about? like how cheap is it cuz I'm gonna get my insured pretty soon thanks


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

is there a register form? do you have to register? any links for this show? thanks


----------



## DOPE-BOY FRESH (Oct 11, 2003)

I wouldn't worry about people jacking your shit. Just watch out for the cops though, they pulled me over for my radio being to loud when i was cruising down College Ave. I got a warning, but they just happened to be the Gang Task Force and questioned the fuck out of me, but I had my military I.D. so I just got told to leave the life style and be a professional, and I was like what the fuck ever.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

IMMA BE READY FOR DROPFEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Mar 2 2004, 07:15 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Jacked in central Wisconsin???? This doesn't go out to anyone in particular, but your a sorry motherfucker if you get jacked there. Its a long ways from Milwaukee and Minniapolis...


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usojohn+Mar 5 2004, 06:41 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (usojohn @ Mar 5 2004, 06:41 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--STREET SWEEPAZ_@Mar 2 2004, 07:15 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Jacked in central Wisconsin???? This doesn't go out to anyone in particular, but your a sorry motherfucker if you get jacked there. Its a long ways from Milwaukee and Minniapolis...[/b][/quote]
oic, hmmm, jacking can haoppen anywheres


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usojohn+Mar 5 2004, 08:41 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (usojohn @ Mar 5 2004, 08:41 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--STREET SWEEPAZ_@Mar 2 2004, 07:15 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Jacked in central Wisconsin???? This doesn't go out to anyone in particular, but your a sorry motherfucker if you get jacked there. Its a long ways from Milwaukee and Minniapolis...[/b][/quote]
yeah but you gotta figure, theres people from all over at the show, and alot of em see things to steal and take, not a good time like true lowriders.....think like a theif and youll see why dropfest is money in your pocket...

scenario: someone stereo gets jacked the night before, the theif could easily(if he was smart) sell it around or at the show the very next day....that could go for anything, fucking bastards will not respect shit just cause the location of the show....


----------



## 100%STREET (Sep 29, 2003)

I wonder what it's gonna take to win the hopp off this year.... wasnt it like 40" last year ??? I rember hearing that jason won but I dont rember what that car did ?


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Unless people are sleeping heavily --- I bet ya 48"+ out of the single pumpers .........


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

nobody gots to be worried about bein jacked.....man this show is cool......everyone likes to hang here......hey bob what day you guys rollin down here......we are leavin fri. night.......if you want you guys can meet at my house on fri...and roll with us....


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

:twak: as far as weapons leave them at home or you guys might be spending the weekend in the outagamie county jail. and the same as one other person said this ain't Milwaukee or chicago and not to mention thats why "I" pay money to have overnight security and security at the show all day so why doesn't everyone just leave the bullshit at home or just stay at home come to DropFest to have a good time and have no problems and that is what you will have any questions e-mail me [email protected] or check out the website at www.dropfest.com


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Mar 6 2004, 08:13 AM
> *:twak: as far as weapons leave them at home or you guys might be spending the weekend in the outagamie county jail. and the same as one other person said this ain't Milwaukee or chicago and not to mention thats why "I" pay money to have overnight security and security at the show all day so why doesn't everyone just leave the bullshit at home or just stay at home come to DropFest to have a good time and have no problems and that is what you will have any questions e-mail me [email protected] or check out the website at www.dropfest.com *


 damn man, ok its cool, ill still be there :cheesy:


----------



## 94Fleetwood (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Mar 6 2004, 09:13 AM
> *:twak: as far as weapons leave them at home or you guys might be spending the weekend in the outagamie county jail. and the same as one other person said this ain't Milwaukee or chicago and not to mention thats why "I" pay money to have overnight security and security at the show all day so why doesn't everyone just leave the bullshit at home or just stay at home come to DropFest to have a good time and have no problems and that is what you will have any questions e-mail me [email protected] or check out the website at www.dropfest.com *


    

Got to love security for our cars.

thanks man


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Mar 6 2004, 08:13 AM
> *:twak: as far as weapons leave them at home or you guys might be spending the weekend in the outagamie county jail. and the same as one other person said this ain't Milwaukee or chicago and not to mention thats why "I" pay money to have overnight security and security at the show all day so why doesn't everyone just leave the bullshit at home or just stay at home come to DropFest to have a good time and have no problems and that is what you will have any questions e-mail me [email protected] or check out the website at www.dropfest.com *


 thanks for the info there


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Mar 6 2004, 09:13 AM
> *:twak: as far as weapons leave them at home or you guys might be spending the weekend in the outagamie county jail. and the same as one other person said this ain't Milwaukee or chicago and not to mention thats why "I" pay money to have overnight security and security at the show all day so why doesn't everyone just leave the bullshit at home or just stay at home come to DropFest to have a good time and have no problems and that is what you will have any questions e-mail me [email protected] or check out the website at www.dropfest.com *


 Whats the rule on beer??


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by T BONE+Mar 7 2004, 02:13 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (T BONE @ Mar 7 2004, 02:13 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowridercaprice_@Mar 6 2004, 09:13 AM
> *:twak: as far as weapons leave them at home or you guys might be spending the weekend in the outagamie county jail. and the same as one other person said this ain't Milwaukee or chicago and not to mention thats why "I" pay money to have overnight security and security at the show all day so why doesn't everyone just leave the bullshit at home or just stay at home come to DropFest to have a good time and have no problems and that is what you will have any questions e-mail me [email protected] or check out the website at www.dropfest.com *


Whats the rule on beer??[/b][/quote]
your 21 you get fucked up.......you younger you get locked up.....


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali+Mar 7 2004, 07:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cali @ Mar 7 2004, 07:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your 21 you get fucked up.......you younger you get locked up..... [/b][/quote]
 23


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by T BONE+Mar 7 2004, 06:46 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (T BONE @ Mar 7 2004, 06:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 23[/b][/quote]
i thought you could drink IN WIS if your 18, and with your parents consent?????????????? :uh: 

imma be 19, and NOT DRINKING


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by T BONE+Mar 7 2004, 02:13 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (T BONE @ Mar 7 2004, 02:13 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowridercaprice_@Mar 6 2004, 09:13 AM
> *:twak: as far as weapons leave them at home or you guys might be spending the weekend in the outagamie county jail. and the same as one other person said this ain't Milwaukee or chicago and not to mention thats why "I" pay money to have overnight security and security at the show all day so why doesn't everyone just leave the bullshit at home or just stay at home come to DropFest to have a good time and have no problems and that is what you will have any questions e-mail me [email protected] or check out the website at www.dropfest.com *


Whats the rule on beer??[/b][/quote]
on-site camping everybody keep there friends in check and we'll party all night


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice+Mar 7 2004, 11:04 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowridercaprice @ Mar 7 2004, 11:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


on-site camping everybody keep there friends in check and we'll party all night [/b][/quote]


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice+Mar 8 2004, 12:04 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowridercaprice @ Mar 8 2004, 12:04 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


on-site camping everybody keep there friends in check and we'll party all night [/b][/quote]
Excellant


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

** Dont party much -- Not after My cousin Cheyenne died because of that shit .............. I do D-Rink every now & then but, not often ....


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Mar 8 2004, 02:48 AM
> *** Dont party much -- Not after My cousin Cheyenne died because of that shit .............. I do D-Rink every now & then but, not often ....*


  ain't got to drink to party so thats cool


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

I will be ableto tow someones car down there in the navi if i have to....... No impala this year .....  ....... I think im not even gona paint it this summer..... I have to get it running straight & true before i can make progress ... it seems I have been overlooking that aspect of it ... Dont get me wrong -- i can drive it fine but, Do i trust it for 100+ miles & at 60mph or so ?????? ---- NO I DONT..... It will be primer for the season, the drive train will be worked on until i get it Right ...... Sorry guys , I made up my mind - No 64 until i get it true & straight........ I will be down there tho .....  



Last edited by STREET SWEEPAZ at Mar 9 2004, 02:43 AM


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Mar 9 2004, 02:42 AM
> *I will be ableto tow someones car down there in the navi if i have to....... No impala this year .....  ....... I think im not even gona paint it this summer..... I have to get it running straight & true before i can make progress ... it seems I have been overlooking that aspect of it ... Dont get me wrong -- i can drive it fine but, Do i trust it for 100+ miles & at 60mph or so ?????? ---- NO I DONT..... It will be primer for the season, the drive train will be worked on until i get it Right ...... Sorry guys , I made up my mind - No 64 until i get it true & straight........ I will be down there tho ..... *


 :uh: no ride, no come,LOL.................nah well be there, with SOMETHING


----------



## 100%STREET (Sep 29, 2003)

if your worried about the impala not looking good you shouldent be .... especaly if it's doing +48" I know the lesaber aint gonna look preatty .... but if any one tears the rear bumper off there still gonna get a little respect 



Last edited by BackYardHydraulics at Mar 9 2004, 03:45 PM


----------



## J-Dubb2 (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by T BONE+Mar 8 2004, 02:39 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (T BONE @ Mar 8 2004, 02:39 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellant[/b][/quote]
Mr. Burns   :cheesy:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BackYardHydraulics_@Mar 9 2004, 02:44 PM
> *if your worried about the impala not looking good you shouldent be .... especaly if it's doing +48" I know the lesaber aint gonna look preatty .... but if any one tears the rear bumper off there still gonna get a little respect*


 good point


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

** I know, I know , im kind of a perfectionist in a way but, i know that I need to get some work done in the drivetrain area first & I want more body support ........ i will have to trailor it down there tho ..... I just dont know if the 64 would make it all the way down on a drive --- In my car that would be HELL!!!!!!! 5 Ton springs up front & 4 tons in the rear ------ My head would fall off before I made it to MINONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Mar 11 2004, 05:39 AM
> *** I know, I know , im kind of a perfectionist in a way but, i know that I need to get some work done in the drivetrain area first & I want more body support ........ i will have to trailor it down there tho ..... I just dont know if the 64 would make it all the way down on a drive --- In my car that would be HELL!!!!!!! 5 Ton springs up front & 4 tons in the rear ------ My head would fall off before I made it to MINONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0*


 yeah but think Im driving the s-10 down there, with 3 tons up front :uh:


----------



## Miltown (Jan 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Mar 11 2004, 06:39 AM
> *** I know, I know , im kind of a perfectionist in a way but, i know that I need to get some work done in the drivetrain area first & I want more body support ........ i will have to trailor it down there tho ..... I just dont know if the 64 would make it all the way down on a drive --- In my car that would be HELL!!!!!!! 5 Ton springs up front & 4 tons in the rear ------ My head would fall off before I made it to MINONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0*


 Fuck your head falling off your Balls will be in your throat
I got full 4 1/2 in the front of my lincoln and its
a ball buster! You hopping it at the show?


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miltown+Mar 11 2004, 10:00 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Miltown @ Mar 11 2004, 10:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--STREET SWEEPAZ_@Mar 11 2004, 06:39 AM
> *** I know,  I know , im kind of a perfectionist in a way but, i know that I need to get some work done in the drivetrain area first & I want more body support ........ i will have to trailor it down there tho ..... I just dont know if the 64 would make it all the way down on a drive --- In my car that would be HELL!!!!!!! 5 Ton springs up front & 4 tons in the rear ------ My head would fall off before I made it to MINONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0*


Fuck your head falling off your Balls will be in your throat
I got full 4 1/2 in the front of my lincoln and its
a ball buster! You hopping it at the show?[/b][/quote]
That all depends if i go thru & continue building my 64 .... Right now it looks like Im not gonna be able to .... people owe me money for rent & I had to spend too much money for vehicles that didnt last me shit .......... the ecomony is just shit here & Im just fuckin sick of shit right now -------------- I dont know if i am gonna make it -- i will help others out tho if they can do it ... As for me --- Im not sure ... Maybe shit will turn around again ... Basically , Im getting poor again & I hate it ....... :angry:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal+Mar 11 2004, 08:44 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigNasty85Regal @ Mar 11 2004, 08:44 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--STREET SWEEPAZ_@Mar 11 2004, 05:39 AM
> *** I know,  I know , im kind of a perfectionist in a way but, i know that I need to get some work done in the drivetrain area first & I want more body support ........ i will have to trailor it down there tho ..... I just dont know if the 64 would make it all the way down on a drive --- In my car that would be HELL!!!!!!! 5 Ton springs up front & 4 tons in the rear ------ My head would fall off before I made it to MINONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0*


yeah but think Im driving the s-10 down there, with 3 tons up front :uh:[/b][/quote]
Depending on how much coil lavish uses -- he might have a stack of 3.5tons that you could cut in half & use in your front as well ....


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

i've got 4 1/2 tons in the front of the caprice and 2 3/4 in the rear and thats a hell of a ride too :cheesy:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

*** My "NDN Dreamz / Grenadine" I guess , will be making an appearance ....... I have to pull out & replace some drivetrain parts now ....


----------



## Miltown (Jan 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ+Mar 13 2004, 01:49 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (STREET SWEEPAZ @ Mar 13 2004, 01:49 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That all depends if i go thru & continue building my 64 .... Right now it looks like Im not gonna be able to .... people owe me money for rent & I had to spend too much money for vehicles that didnt last me shit .......... the ecomony is just shit here & Im just fuckin sick of shit right now -------------- I dont know if i am gonna make it -- i will help others out tho if they can do it ... As for me --- Im not sure ... Maybe shit will turn around again ... Basically , Im getting poor again & I hate it ....... :angry:[/b][/quote]
Do You have a shop ? I hear you on the money 
situation, man its always a struggle!!! just 
try to stay up! I'll see you at drop fest i'll have
the gray lincoln we'll holler!!!!!


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

-- Im lookin forward to better days --- i was just helping out anothe car club president tonight with his car & it got me looking up again ...... I guess its a car thing --Im stressin but, them damn garages make me feel better about thick & thin ........ will se you down there --- i will have the primered 64 on a trailor being towed behind a Navigator --- with something painted on it !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miltown (Jan 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Mar 14 2004, 01:30 AM
> *-- Im lookin forward to better days --- i was just helping out anothe car club president tonight with his car & it got me looking up again ...... I guess its a car thing --Im stressin but, them damn garages make me feel better about thick & thin ........ will se you down there --- i will have the primered 64 on a trailor being towed behind a Navigator --- with something painted on it !!!!!!!!!!!!*


 Kool that. man we are busting ass on 3 cars to get
them ready for indy show. It is a struggle
but there are time when you got to think to
your self how many people can do the things that
we do to cars??? It is hard on you body and 
mind but dam when people snap there necks
when you roll buy them locked up or 3 wheelin
or hopping thats the shit!!! It makes it all worth 
while. {My partners and i can't wait to shit slows down 
and we can relax and fish or go to the clubs but intill 
then fuck it we stay on the grind } You got to feel
me on that one! PEACE !!!!


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Feelin ya.......


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Mar 14 2004, 04:31 AM
> *Feelin ya.......*


 3.5s hmmmmmmm :0


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

:biggrin: F-150 is almost done :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Mar 17 2004, 12:57 AM
> *:biggrin: F-150 is almost done :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal+Mar 17 2004, 11:29 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigNasty85Regal @ Mar 17 2004, 11:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowridercaprice_@Mar 17 2004, 12:57 AM
> *:biggrin: F-150 is almost done :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:*


:biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: It's done :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice+Mar 19 2004, 11:49 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowridercaprice @ Mar 19 2004, 11:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: It's done :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
cant wait to see it


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

62 days...


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Mar 25 2004, 06:21 AM
> *62 days...*


 dammit again :0


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

61 days..


----------



## 816customshop (Sep 8, 2003)

kc mo


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

damn TIME IS CLOSING IN, to be in WISCONSIN :biggrin:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice+Mar 19 2004, 11:49 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowridercaprice @ Mar 19 2004, 11:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: It's done :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
whatcha workin/worked on anyways??? i dont keep up with everything on here .........


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ+Mar 27 2004, 02:47 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (STREET SWEEPAZ @ Mar 27 2004, 02:47 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whatcha workin/worked on anyways??? i dont keep up with everything on here .........[/b][/quote]
i mean as far a ride is concerned -- Hopper, show, radical , dancer , ECT /.........??/????? Thats what i was referring to ....
  


BOB_T


----------



## DOPE-BOY FRESH (Oct 11, 2003)

Damn! I hope I can make it there. I looked at my duty schedule and I have to work that weekend. Hopefully someone can stand in for me, I really want to go this year. Last year was fun, but this year I want it to be bettewr.


----------



## waylowaccord (Sep 12, 2003)

Uh Oh!!!!!
Snow is leaving... 
Watch Out...
Time to start taggin!!!!
Starting at dropfest 04
Almost all the snow is outta my yard!!! Fuckin right!!! Cant wait to take my ride outta storage and roll around for the first time in 6 months!! Fuckin yeah!!! Yo Bob I gotta grand am as my everyday driver.. You think you might be able to candy it out for me??? LMK..


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

TOE-TAG^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Mar 27 2004, 03:49 AM
> *
> :biggrin: It's done :biggrin:*


*
whatcha workin/worked on anyways??? i dont keep up with everything on here .........[/QUOTE]
i mean as far a ride is concerned -- Hopper, show, radical , dancer , ECT /.........??/????? Thats what i was referring to ....
  


BOB_T*[/quote]
1998 F-150 tow pig/ show truck shaved emblems,rollpan,tailgate caddytails,billetgrille upper and lower 20's with spinners you'll see. It placed 1st at green bay world of wheels this weekend took 1st with the hopper too in the lowrider show car class :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

DropFest 2004 FLYERS ARE PRINTED IF ANY ONE NEEDS SOME E-MAIL ME WITH YOUR ADDRESS [email protected]


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

you gonna e-mail me, so I can send you were to send some flyers :biggrin:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Mar 30 2004, 10:44 PM
> *you gonna e-mail me, so I can send you were to send some flyers :biggrin:*


 Just got back in to town yesterday E-mail me with your address [email protected] I'll get some flyers on the way


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice+Apr 7 2004, 10:17 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowridercaprice @ Apr 7 2004, 10:17 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BigNasty85Regal_@Mar 30 2004, 10:44 PM
> *you gonna e-mail me, so I can send you were to send some flyers :biggrin:*


Just got back in to town yesterday E-mail me with your address [email protected] I'll get some flyers on the way[/b][/quote]


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

Public Announcement will be taking the place of Fancesca Starano and Rip and P.R. Thug will be there too ..


----------



## 94Fleetwood (Sep 18, 2003)

whats the latest time you can show up for the roll in

might not be there until Sat morning

so I was just wondering


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

getting ever so close,so am I to getting my truck done up :biggrin:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Apr 28 2004, 11:58 PM
> *getting ever so close,so am I to getting my truck done up :biggrin:*


 can't wait to see it ! :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice+Apr 29 2004, 03:31 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowridercaprice @ Apr 29 2004, 03:31 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BigNasty85Regal_@Apr 28 2004, 11:58 PM
> *getting ever so close,so am I to getting my truck done up :biggrin:*


can't wait to see it ! :biggrin: [/b][/quote]
I have a progress thread in POST YOUR RIDES, check it out :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

30 more days gettin close gotta be ready.....high voltage will be in the house.............


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali_@May 5 2004, 04:18 AM
> *30 more days gettin close gotta be ready.....high voltage will be in the house.............*


 so will STREET SWEEPAZ CC well have about 5 cars there(hopefully)


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

this drop fest..............what state is it in? i will have money to throw on the hood if i attend


----------



## Miltown (Jan 17, 2004)

Whut up everyone ! Tony from Miltown Uce cant wait to party
with everyone! I was wondering how many people are
planning to camp out? If not which hotel is everyone
staying at? Were bringing Kentucky,Chi-town,and posibly
Ohio and Indy chapters with us and I want to let them 
know ahead of time were the partys going to be at!!!
Peace!! and whuts up rollin low in a grand prix whut kind 
of hopper do you have and how much you bringing? :thumbsup:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollin low in a grand prix_@May 5 2004, 09:09 PM
> *this drop fest..............what state is it in? i will have money to throw on the hood if i attend*


 bring what u brought well have cars with money on the hood too :biggrin:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwood_@Apr 28 2004, 10:06 PM
> *whats the latest time you can show up for the roll in
> 
> might not be there until Sat morning
> ...


 Really doesn't matter too much what time you roll in as long as your thru the judging lanes before 5p.m.


----------



## 94Fleetwood (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice+May 6 2004, 09:13 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowridercaprice @ May 6 2004, 09:13 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--94Fleetwood_@Apr 28 2004, 10:06 PM
> *whats the latest time you can show up for the roll in
> 
> might not be there until Sat morning
> ...


Really doesn't matter too much what time you roll in as long as your thru the judging lanes before 5p.m.[/b][/quote]
   

thanks :biggrin:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin low in a grand prix_@May 5 2004, 10:09 PM
> *this drop fest..............what state is it in? i will have money to throw on the hood if i attend*


 Its in wisconsin 3hrs north of chicago go to www.dropfest.com for more info


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal+May 6 2004, 08:22 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigNasty85Regal @ May 6 2004, 08:22 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--rollin low in a grand prix_@May 5 2004, 09:09 PM
> *this drop fest..............what state is it in? i will have money to throw on the hood if i attend*


bring what u brought well have cars with money on the hood too :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
too bad I can't compete at my own show


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice+May 6 2004, 08:25 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowridercaprice @ May 6 2004, 08:25 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too bad I can't compete at my own show  [/b][/quote]
maybe on the streets, not I though, BOB


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollin low in a grand prix_@May 5 2004, 10:09 PM
> *this drop fest..............what state is it in? i will have money to throw on the hood if i attend*


 You gonna be there???


----------



## 94Fleetwood (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by T BONE+May 10 2004, 01:39 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (T BONE @ May 10 2004, 01:39 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--rollin low in a grand prix_@May 5 2004, 10:09 PM
> *this drop fest..............what state is it in? i will have money to throw on the hood if i attend*


You gonna be there???[/b][/quote]
:0 :dunno:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwood+May 10 2004, 01:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (94Fleetwood @ May 10 2004, 01:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :dunno:[/b][/quote]
he wont be there, I KNOW IT, hes scared of us from Minnesota, after talkinga ll that shit, still nothing :uh:


----------



## Loco-64 (Nov 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miltown_@May 5 2004, 10:33 PM
> *Whut up everyone ! Tony from Miltown Uce cant wait to party
> with everyone! I was wondering how many people are
> planning to camp out? If not which hotel is everyone
> ...


 Party is going to be at the camping site for sure homie....
alot of us from MN are going to camping....Drinking,women,
and hopping---What more could you ask for at a camp site.....
It's going to be fun!!!!


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal+May 11 2004, 10:04 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigNasty85Regal @ May 11 2004, 10:04 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he wont be there, I KNOW IT, hes scared of us from Minnesota, after talkinga ll that shit, still nothing :uh:[/b][/quote]
son if i dont go i will be post pics of the car.............i aint building no wack job 



Last edited by rollin low in a grand prix at May 11 2004, 05:28 PM


----------



## Miltown (Jan 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco-64+May 11 2004, 11:48 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Loco-64 @ May 11 2004, 11:48 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Miltown_@May 5 2004, 10:33 PM
> *Whut up everyone ! Tony from Miltown Uce cant wait to party
> with everyone! I was wondering how many people are
> planning to camp out? If not which hotel is everyone
> ...


Party is going to be at the camping site for sure homie....
alot of us from MN are going to camping....Drinking,women,
and hopping---What more could you ask for at a camp site.....
It's going to be fun!!!![/b][/quote]
Probably not going to camp all are guys from down south
wanted to get hotel rooms some are bringing there 
kids but you know were still going to be clowning with you fools
at the camp ground!! Some of us are rolling in on Friday so 
we'll swing threw and start the weekend off right!! :thumbsup:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco-64+May 11 2004, 06:48 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Loco-64 @ May 11 2004, 06:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Miltown_@May 5 2004, 10:33 PM
> *Whut up everyone ! Tony from Miltown Uce cant wait to party
> with everyone! I was wondering how many people are
> planning to camp out? If not which hotel is everyone
> ...


Party is going to be at the camping site for sure homie....
alot of us from MN are going to camping....Drinking,women,
and hopping---What more could you ask for at a camp site.....
It's going to be fun!!!![/b][/quote]
see why cant we camp???

camping is so much funner :biggrin:


----------



## 94Fleetwood (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb+May 12 2004, 01:38 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (chaddyb @ May 12 2004, 01:38 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see why cant we camp???

camping is so much funner :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:dunno:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

camping is where the party is at


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@May 12 2004, 08:25 PM
> *camping is where the party is at *


 do you have to have a camper


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE+May 12 2004, 06:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CORE @ May 12 2004, 06:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowridercaprice_@May 12 2004, 08:25 PM
> *camping is where the party is at  *


do you have to have a camper[/b][/quote]
IM THINKING NO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwood+May 12 2004, 03:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (94Fleetwood @ May 12 2004, 03:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno:[/b][/quote]
i always liked the idea of camping but no one else seemed to like it. i guess since i live way up here im used to good old mother nature :biggrin: 

its FUNNER :biggrin:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CORE+May 12 2004, 07:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CORE @ May 12 2004, 07:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowridercaprice_@May 12 2004, 08:25 PM
> *camping is where the party is at  *


do you have to have a camper[/b][/quote]
yeah a 28' r.v. / travel trailer also if you would want a r.v. /pop-up or travel trailer go to www.dropfest.com and scroll down the first page to fox valley r.v. rental call Dan Push and let him know that it is for dropfest and he will give you a good deal


----------



## 100%STREET (Sep 29, 2003)

Im sleepin in my car ... there is no way im gonna try and set up a tent when im drunk as hell


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BackYardHydraulics_@May 13 2004, 08:27 PM
> *Im sleepin in my car ... there is no way im gonna try and set up a tent when im drunk as hell*


 i even have a camper that goes in the back of my truck. its really old and heavy though. it would be a workout for the 1 ton to tow erics big body and a camper at the same time.


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

i dont know why the hell i quoted you :uh: im gettin tired and need to go to sleep


----------



## 94Fleetwood (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb+May 14 2004, 12:19 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (chaddyb @ May 14 2004, 12:19 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BackYardHydraulics_@May 13 2004, 08:27 PM
> *Im sleepin in my car ... there is no way im gonna try and set up a tent when im drunk as hell*


i even have a camper that goes in the back of my truck. its really old and heavy though. it would be a workout for the 1 ton to tow erics big body and a camper at the same time.[/b][/quote]
yes, please


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

it's coming :thumbsup:


----------



## kandycoatedregal (Oct 24, 2002)

where are the pics at?


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandycoatedregal_@Jun 20 2004, 01:27 PM
> *where are the pics at?*


 they were up, but when LIL crashed, so did the pics that were with it


----------



## highstakesent (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DownLow350_@Jan 19 2004, 11:55 AM
> *Who all will be showing?
> Infamous C.C. of Minneapolis will be showing all club cars.  :biggrin: Who else?*


 WHAT DID YOU GUYS THINK ABOUT THE SHOW AND ENTERTAINMENT AT DROPFEST 2004 ?
Ps.Congrats on your 3rd place finish
Highstakes Entertainment


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

show was kool, need truck classes, or something, and the bikini contest should be rated parental advisory, let the girls do what they want, and awards should e shorter, and more comps


----------



## 94Fleetwood (Sep 18, 2003)

Sat was pretty boring for me, but Sunday made up for it. 


The worst part was the Awards!!! How about a "Sober" annoucer, people have to get home, thanks to that drunk fucker, I didn't get home until 3:30....I figured the trophy's would take MAYBE an hour, not 3 or 4....


Other then that, the show was cool....


----------



## highstakesent (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwood_@Jun 20 2004, 11:06 PM
> *Sat was pretty boring for me, but Sunday made up for it.
> 
> 
> ...


why were u bored sat? u didnt like the entertainment?im sorry u were bored and we will make sure we take care of the drunk haha yeah it was kind of long what would you like to see next year !you must have missed the after party at park central saturday night it was raw bizness holla back!
Highstakes Entertainment
feel free to call us with any ??? or suggestions
920/882/5344
if any of you car clubs are throwing a show call us we will get u the entertainment u want we also have low rider models jus check out da site www.highstakesent.com 
holla 



Last edited by highstakesent at Jun 21 2004, 04:11 AM


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by highstakesent+Jun 21 2004, 04:09 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (highstakesent @ Jun 21 2004, 04:09 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--94Fleetwood_@Jun 20 2004, 11:06 PM
> *Sat was pretty boring for me, but Sunday made up for it.
> 
> 
> ...


why were u bored sat? u didnt like the entertainment?im sorry u were bored and we will make sure we take care of the drunk haha yeah it was kind of long what would you like to see next year !you must have missed the after party at park central saturday night it was raw bizness holla back!
Highstakes Entertainment
feel free to call us with any ??? or suggestions
920/882/5344
if any of you car clubs are throwing a show call us we will get u the entertainment u want we also have low rider models jus check out da site www.highstakesent.com 
holla[/b][/quote]
Thanks for some feedback, the entertainment was cool, but maybe it was just the weather on Sat :dunno:


Show was pretty good, except for the trophy ceremony. I think others would agree. 

Can't wait for next year, we need to keep the What the Hell award in the club, so we got our work cut out for us


----------



## larides (Jun 22, 2004)

RE: dropfest trophy ceremony..

I don't think alcohol had anything to do with the time it took to hand out the trophies. You have to remember there were over 200 to be given away and we had to allow some time for the people to make thier way to the stage so that there wasn't mad confussion.
We truely do apologize for the time it took, and will come up with new methods to move it along a little faster, but if you've been to other big shows, there's nothing quick about the ceremony. It's by far the most complicated part about any show. I hope you had a great time, and will reture next year. Every year we stride to make improvements and will continue to do so..


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by larides_@Jun 22 2004, 05:36 PM
> *RE: dropfest trophy ceremony..
> 
> I don't think alcohol had anything to do with the time it took to hand out the trophies. You have to remember there were over 200 to be given away and we had to allow some time for the people to make thier way to the stage so that there wasn't mad confussion.
> We truely do apologize for the time it took, and will come up with new methods to move it along a little faster, but if you've been to other big shows, there's nothing quick about the ceremony. It's by far the most complicated part about any show. I hope you had a great time, and will reture next year. Every year we stride to make improvements and will continue to do so..*


  :thumbsup:


I can appreciate that :biggrin: 


(though I still think the alcohol was funny)


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

yeah the show i dont miss............the awards need to be sooner ....early in the day...when you start them at 5:00 you should figure people aint going to get out of there till 8:00 if not later and alot of people were from minn. so just a little input if you want the people from minn.,millwauke,chicago,shit like that they dont want to get home at midnight on sunday when they need to be to work monday morning............just a little input from me.......


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Jun 24 2004, 04:58 AM
> *yeah the show i dont miss............the awards need to be sooner ....early in the day...when you start them at 5:00 you should figure people aint going to get out of there till 8:00 if not later and alot of people were from minn. so just a little input if you want the people from minn.,millwauke,chicago,shit like that they dont want to get home at midnight on sunday when they need to be to work monday morning............just a little input from me.......*


 Midnight would have been better, I didn't get home until 3:30 am


----------



## SDPrez (Jun 24, 2004)

The show was great, the concept of driving arond the track I like if you got too bored, good entertainment, long days though. The drive through judging sucked, there was certainly enough "staff" to walk around and judge like every other year or open like 5 lanes for the drive through concept. And sunday was drug out tooooo far, well like most 2 day shows, Dopfest could easily still be a 1 day show, or a full saturday and trophies DONE by 2 tops sunday. Now I only live a few hrs away so personally I didn't care, but if you still want to attract other clubs from neighboring states thus increasing #'s of entries the 2nd day can't be a "jerk off" session. Flash some titties, throw some hardware, and say "see ya next year thanks for comming!" Those were the only things I thought need to be "re-organized" but everything else was great! Should be proud for a 4th anual show it sure makes HIN in chicago or anything else in wisconsin look petty. The only thing HIN has is bigger magazines/sponsors, but not near the amount of "show quality" vehicles. And you 'd think it would be the oposite being an indoor show. But anyway what I'm trying to say is, GIVE YOURSELF A PAT ON THE DAMN BACK!! 
PS. Dont invite the carnival next year! 



Last edited by SDPrez at Jun 25 2004, 06:44 AM


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

Overall it was a great show, I'm only "complaining" to make it even better


----------



## highstakesent (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Jun 25 2004, 08:29 AM
> *Overall it was a great show, I'm only "complaining" to make it even better *


 We will take everything every one has said and put it into consideration for next year thank you all for all of your input.if you have anymore suggestions please holla back!  :biggrin:


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by highstakesent+Jun 26 2004, 05:55 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (highstakesent @ Jun 26 2004, 05:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Eric_@Jun 25 2004, 08:29 AM
> *Overall it was a great show, I'm only "complaining" to make it even better *


We will take everything every one has said and put it into consideration for next year thank you all for all of your input.if you have anymore suggestions please holla back!  :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
 

planning my project for next year


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

also need something other than a carnival, and more electricity to run our battery charger off of


----------



## Loco-64 (Nov 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by highstakesent+Jun 20 2004, 04:20 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (highstakesent @ Jun 20 2004, 04:20 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--DownLow350_@Jan 19 2004, 11:55 AM
> *Who all will be showing?
> Infamous C.C. of Minneapolis will be showing all club cars.   :biggrin:  Who else?*


WHAT DID YOU GUYS THINK ABOUT THE SHOW AND ENTERTAINMENT AT DROPFEST 2004 ?
Ps.Congrats on your 3rd place finish
Highstakes Entertainment[/b][/quote]
Ok. Not all club cars were there.....shit comes up...
Thanks for the congrats.....
My input on the show is good much proops to James...
1. I agree on the "not have the carnival" next year, it was to
spendy for one thing and it took up way to much room...
2. The judging--
A. Better than last year, but still needs work
B. Took to long - need more judges or drive lanes
C. Better judges too. ---- I don't mean to make this
sound bad or anything, but all they did was walk
around my car really quick and that was it...they
didn't take the time to look at my undercarriage
or any other little detail....
3. Trophies need to be held alot sooner.....this was a problem
last year also....As said before most of us don't want to get
home at mid-night or later....trophies didn't end until after
8:00 p.m. and that put us getting home around 2:30 a.m. -
3:00 a.m. Sucks when you have to work the next day.....
I think this will probably be your bigest complaint...so
hopefully next year it will get over with alot sooner.

4. Camping = Fun as hell!!
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

I think you need to have food vendors, but......tough call

I ate there, at least the food was pretty good


----------



## plyrh8r1 (Jun 24, 2003)

great show this is my 4 year going the trophy presentation sucked ended to late had to work next day and i live in chicago


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

it was good, we are just working to make it better by giving the comments, so please don't take these that bad


Where's James to respond


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

Whats up been gone for a minute and having troubles with autotrim design as far as the website thats why it is taking so long to get updated hopefully it will all get worked out real soon . By the way thanks again everybody for coming out there will defiantely be alot of changes for next year and everybodys coments will be takin into consideration so keep the comments coming


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Jul 12 2004, 11:11 PM
> *Whats up been gone for a minute and having troubles with autotrim design as far as the website thats why it is taking so long to get updated hopefully it will all get worked out real soon . By the way thanks again everybody for coming out there will defiantely be alot of changes for next year and everybodys coments will be takin into consideration so keep the comments coming *


   

I don't have any more comments right now.

Nice to see you take them into consideration though. Can't wait till next year :cheesy:


----------



## larides (Jun 22, 2004)

O-kay fellow dropfestinians, where's all the pics??
The postion I'm in for the show allows only minimal time to check out all the rides and caos. Help!!! Has anyone posted bikini contest pics? Haven't seen any...(not from 2003, need to keep my breakfast down)


----------



## SDPrez (Jun 24, 2004)

dropfest pics at www.street-dreamz.com click on past shows....


----------



## larides (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks a ton for lead.. nice web site as well....


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

--- I didnt even see a carnival there ... I seen some stands & thats about it ....... :0 

--- Worth the drive in my mind ..... :biggrin:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

still battling with the website for the show but I'm also workin on sumthin new a concert in green bay at the brown county arena featuring D.M.X. and other guests onSeptember 24th it's a Friday doors open at 4:30 pm and shows at 6pm go to www.highstakesent.com for ticket locations and the full lo-down hope to see ya there .


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Aug 19 2004, 12:33 AM
> *still battling with the website for the show but I'm also workin on sumthin new a concert in green bay at the brown county arena featuring D.M.X. and other guests onSeptember 24th it's a Friday doors open at 4:30 pm and shows at 6pm go to www.highstakesent.com for ticket locations and the full lo-down hope to see ya there .
> [snapback]2148048[/snapback]​*



umm, what's this have to do with Dropfest


----------

